# Bande noire verticale sur écran



## Peka (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour,  sur l'écran de mon Imac intel core 2GHZ, est apparue une bande noire verticale (+/- 8cm) très  gênante , est ce  définitif ou réparable ?
Péka


----------



## tsss (18 Août 2012)

Hello,

On dirait que la dalle est HS ... sous garantie ou pas ?
Il me semble que certains modèles sont pris en charge pour ce défaut même à garantie échue. Tu peux contacter Apple pour avoir confirmation.


----------



## subsole (18 Août 2012)

tsss a dit:


> On dirait que la dalle est HS ...



Bonjour,
Pour connaitre la coupable, dalle vrs CG :

Faire une capture d'écran d'une partie de la zone touchée.
Ensuite, il faut visualiser cette capture sur une partie de l'écran non touchée par le problème.
Si la bande noire n'est pas visible visible sur la capture, c'est la dalle.
Si la bande noire est visible sur la capture c'est la CG.

Dans les deux cas c'est réparable, mais ça coute souvent plus cher que le prix du Mac vieillissant.


----------



## Peka (18 Août 2012)

Non, il n'est plus sous garantie. La bande divise l'écran en environ un tiers,deux tiers et l'image se reporte côté deux tiers.


----------



## eron (24 Octobre 2013)

JE sais que le topic date mais si cela peut aider quelqu'un le logiciel suivant peut faire des miracles pour les PBM de bande noire, j'ai résolu mon PBM avec:

About SwitchResX


----------

